# [Android] Bloons Tower Defense 5



## Spherre08 (1. April 2015)

Hallo Leute, 
ich spiele immer mal wieder gerne eine runde BTD5 auf meinem Smartphone, jetzt möchte ich gerne meinem Spielstand auf mein Tablet übertragen (habe kein root mehr).
Unter Android/data/com.ninjakiwi.bloonstd5 sind jedoch nur 2 Ordner (4KB).
Diese habe ich schon einmal übertragen jedoch ohne erfolg.

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine idee?


----------



## Jonny1337 (2. April 2015)

Du könntest sonst evtl. noch Holobackup probieren. Ist ne App mit der du andere Apps sichern und wiedereinspielen kannst.


----------



## joneskey98 (2. April 2015)

Kann dir für solche Zwecke Helium Backup enpfehlen. 

Läuft so ab:
Auf dem Smartphone installieren und öffen. 
Dann das Handy per USB Kabel zum PC verbinden. 
Am PC Helium Desktop herunterladen und starten.

Jetzt sollte das Handy in der Lage sein Sicherungen zu machen. Die dann auf ne SD Karte speichern und  am anderen Gerät von der SD Karte wieder Mit Helium wiederherstellen.


----------



## Spherre08 (2. April 2015)

@Jonny1337 
Ah, danke für den Tipp, ich kannte das noch gar nicht.

@joneskey98
Stimmt, das habe ich noch gar nicht getestet, hatte ich vor einem halben Jahr mal auf meinem Rechner, bis ich auf eine SSD umgestiegen bin


----------

